# where to find a Stylish shirt for Rhinestone designs



## wmckillop (Dec 1, 2009)

looking for a recommendation on stylish brand of shirts to use for Rhinestone designs. 

I am guessing T shirts would do ok but designs would sell better on a cuter shirt. 

Thanks in advance for sharing your wisdom with me.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Next Level is my favorite brand because of how many options they have and their pricing is great!
Bella is my second favorite because they're quite a bit more expensive.

For tee shirts, I personally use Next Level's 6610 and 6210 more than anything else because the polyester/cotton blend makes them VERY soft and the black doesn't fade. They wash really well and hold their shape REALLY well and they are extremely consistent with colors. 

You can check out their line here: BODEK AND RHODES

I hope this helps!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I just read back over that... Bella isn't a favorite because of their price. They have a huge selection and I still use some of their stuff, but they're my SECOND favorite because of their prices.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Most of the suppliers in the preferred vendor lists have the more fashionable shirts. Look for Bella, Canvas, American Apparel, just to mention a few. Kavio also has a nice line of shirts.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like Bella too for the selection and style. We use that brand all the time. I'll need to check out your recommendation of Next Level. Thanks!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I also think NL is more consistent with their colors than Bella.
I have a bunch of Bella thermals that are supposed to be black but look more like grey. 
I personally wear Bella's 98/2 cotton/spandex tee shirt and long sleeve tee shirt but they're really snug in the belly area and 95% of the women I meet don't like that. 

I also love the color options NL offers.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info on Next Level and the consistency and options of the colors. I'll have to check them out. Another brand we use is LAT. For the school orders this year, we offered both Bella and LAT. Between those two, both students and teachers found a fit and look they liked.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Scott,
Can you direct me to LAT I need that teacher fit (lol)


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I just ordered a bunch of LAT shirts for little girls. However, it's all drop shipped from GA so I have to order a bunch before I get free shipping. 
I love Bodek because their west coast dc is a 20 minute drive from my house so I can do customer pick up for just one piece. I try to stick with them. And if I order $150 worth of stuff, I let them ship it to me because I get it the next day. 
I did order an LAT terry hoody for myself though! The kids' stuff looks similar to Kavio but hopefully better. I'm not a huge Kavio fan.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

For LAT, we offered 3616 and 3580.  Those we ordered from Jiffyshirts.com.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Evie, You might also check out the new style from Bella. 6400 Bella Missy. It has a fit more like LAT and the color of my samples that I ordered were nice and dark black. I will be using those for the "teacher fit" orders.  Still though my very favorite for a high quality shirt is the TQM. If you use the expensive Swarovski crystals this is the perfect upscale quality shirt. However I've had some school orders that liked them so well they paid a little extra for the TQM and went with the regular rhinestones to help on the cost. Another plus is that TQM has the Plus sizes also....long or short sleeves.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

P.S. The TQM shirts I like the best are the interlock cotton ones. I7333 for the short sleeves, I7523 for the long sleeves.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks to all of you,
Devine I found brodek in Orlando, nice to know they will do that, I got some Bella on sale and needed some larger sizes. Will check them out. Ooooo, the TQM look nice.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> The kids' stuff looks similar to Kavio but hopefully better. I'm not a huge Kavio fan.


Looks like Stephanie found some great items through Bodek And Rhodes 

If you want to compare with Kavio, the link is:

Junior short sleeves - short sleeves - kavio short sleeves

Brian


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I prefer the Anvil 1441 for my "ladies" style shirts. Wholesale Denim, Apparel Blanks, Denim Shirt, Vest, Hanes T-Shirts & Golf Shirt

However, rhinestones sell great on ANYTHING


----------



## RockinMama954 (Oct 18, 2009)

The hottest new thing here in South Florida is the Next Level's new Burn Out tees, they aren't as cheap as the reg. next levels but they are so worth it. 
I have tried just about every style and brand of shirts and I have found the Next Levels compare to the American Apparel line, just without the high price.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks AmRose,
I went to ASI.
I was able to see the bella Missy they are nice





americanrose2 said:


> Evie, You might also check out the new style from Bella. 6400 Bella Missy. It has a fit more like LAT and the color of my samples that I ordered were nice and dark black. I will be using those for the "teacher fit" orders.  Still though my very favorite for a high quality shirt is the TQM. If you use the expensive Swarovski crystals this is the perfect upscale quality shirt. However I've had some school orders that liked them so well they paid a little extra for the TQM and went with the regular rhinestones to help on the cost. Another plus is that TQM has the Plus sizes also....long or short sleeves.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Evie, Not sure who your supplier is but most of mine come from Imprints Wholesale. I'm centrally located and can get free courier delivery in one day from Denver if I order $150. Their customer service has been great. I believe it is Sherry that I work with and she always has terrific suggestions for rhinestoning apparel. The only request she has not been able to come up with is a woman's vest that can be rhinestoned...most all are the puffy polyester fabric.


----------



## RockinMama954 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just be careful on the Bellas, the sizes run about 2x smaller then what they say they are. And I have found that the black shirts are not the best for a true black shirt, they tend to look faded after awhile. But I still use the Bellas, I just always make sure and go up a size or two for the customer. I had the mistake of having to exchange out a bunch for customers.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Rockin Mama, The Bellas we are speaking about are the new Bella Missy shirts....they seem to be a bit blacker than the regular Bellas. Plus the Missy fit seems to be a little larger and closer to a true size. I do find the regular Bellas tend to fade and run quite small...u are right on that fact.


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi guys..

Was anyody able to test PIMA apparel's garment? Does anyone know if it is a good value for the priece they charge? Quality seems to be good and they are really close to us... 

BELLA was pretty good..... a company to remember!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree they are junior sized the Missy is woman sized from what I could see I will have to get a few and see.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I sell most to woman over 50 and the lat 's are great .I just ordered to see what they are like and my people will love them


----------

